# SAS Karaoke!



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Research shows that singing can relieve stress, improve respiratory health, and facilitate a sense of community.

Also, I want to hear all of your lovely voices.

In that spirit, upload a voice file/youtube video of you singing to karaoke, and we shall all have a merry time!

Response:

OP DELIVERED! You may all make fun of me now. :b

Also, I now claim myself to be the bravest user of all of SAS.

*Now it's everyone else's turn. *


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Leggo.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

More people need to participate so that I feel better about sitting around in my room alone on a Saturday night singing karaoke! D:


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Id say youre the bravest SASer.. mhm. I could not do this.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

You're a lot braver than me. I posted a clip of myself singing on vocaroo a while back but only because I knew that they delete themselves after a while. I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

whatevzers said:


> You're a lot braver than me. I posted a clip of myself singing on vocaroo a while back but only because I knew that they delete themselves after a while. I wouldn't do it again.


You could always set the youtube video to unlisted and then take it down after some time. That's what I did.

I don't quite understand how people feel comfortable posting pictures of themselves. I find my image to be more personal than my voice. I know I'm a bad singer, but that doesn't stop me from shamelessly enjoying karaoke in the privacy of my bedroom. :b


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Aww haallyz to the no.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Any links on how to go about recording yourself?

I could only do this when no one else is in the house, lol


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

sebastian1 said:


> Any links on how to go about recording yourself?
> 
> I could only do this when no one else is in the house, lol


Find an instrumental track to a song that you want to sing to on Youtube, and then download the MP3 using http://www.listentoyoutube.com/.

Then, use Audacity (a free program) to sing along to it with a microphone, and export it as a .wav file. Then you could either just post that .wav file to here, or you could upload it as a Youtube video like I did.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh lawd, this thread is giving me cringeworthy flashbacks...

Here's a pretty cool site for karaoke, it even automatically saves your recording.
http://www.karaokeparty.com/

and no i didn't have this site bookmarked for whenever i was home alone and wanted to express myself through singing. Nope!


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

^ let's hear it RIGHT NAO!!

Thanks for the instructions you guys!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Karaoke is so fun I've found out recently. Thought I wouldn't like it, but had a lot of fun. Being sorta drunk may have been why it was so fun though. I'm an absolutely terrible singer. And I don't think theres any chance I'd make a video of myself singing and put it onto youtube. You've got some guts doing that. 

That karaoke website looks interesting.


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ha! Good idea! I'll post one when I have a mic and guts to make and post one ... No I'll do it in respect for you posting one ... still need the mic though...

"Also, I now claim myself to be the bravest user of all of SAS."

Yes you can, and my hat off to you... although I haven't wear hat in a long time...


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I will post up when I get the chance.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Perkins said:


> Aww haallyz to the no.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

infamous93 said:


> Oh lawd, this thread is giving me cringeworthy flashbacks...


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Awhhh radennnnn!! lol  









U should go on xfactor USA!!!! do ittttttttt  ok maybe not lolol but it was fun to listen to ^_^

I'll post one someday when I can be bothered to figure out how to, and find my mic an stuff lolol xD 
Ill doooo ermmmm Passenger Let her go I think 

p.s Im worst singer EVA lololol :lol not even joking xD


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Ah I love singing, but I'm bad at it so we'll see. (Probably not)


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Ah, what the hell. I'll definitely give this a try sometime this week, whenever I can.

Be forewarned.


----------



## OhioState1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Raeden said:


> Research shows that singing can relieve stress, improve respiratory health, and facilitate a sense of community.
> 
> Also, I want to hear all of your lovely voices.
> 
> ...


hello! I did follow the link to utube and I thought it was hilarious but pretty good really. So I noticed thought it wasn't in the "Upload" videos of your channel (?) I don't understand why not. Otherwise I like the Panic at the Disco song you were singing  I think we are all too old and not as eccentric to do that--Maybe if you still want this done I can get my sis (and i maybe) to do a karaoke sing along to Perfume or a vocaloid  
Any suggestions?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

OhioState1 said:


> hello! I did follow the link to utube and I thought it was hilarious but pretty good really. So I noticed thought it wasn't in the "Upload" videos of your channel (?)


I have it set to unlisted because I only intended people on SAS to hear it.



> Maybe if you still want this done I can get my sis (and i maybe) to do a karaoke sing along to Perfume or a vocaloid
> Any suggestions?


Go ahead, bruh. More the better.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Love to darling, but my mike is broke. 

Cool thread... as is the vocoroo one?

Cheers!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Thought I would revive this ooooooooold *** thread. Well, here's my contribution. A fun little song by Weezer (Across the Sea)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1nqqyRWqC82

link to actual song:


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

thought i'd do something really embarrassing :lol


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Bump


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Why the hell not: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1myxtSfOVMo you only live once

Original song:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Here you go. Me singing Hurt by Johny Cash.
This is potentially my last post on SAS because I'm gonna get paralyzed by the cringe when I re-hear it tomorrow.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1y2TifaKpo7

(I got the instrumental version from here. Hopefully I haven't broken 100 million laws by doing a simple karaoke)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

geraltofrivia said:


> Here you go. Me singing Hurt by Johny Cash.
> This is potentially my last post on SAS because I'm gonna get paralyzed by the cringe when I re-hear it tomorrow.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1y2TifaKpo7
> ...


That was really sad, as it should be. Good job. :squeeze

That song is originally by Nine Inch Nails, btw.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> That was really sad, as it should be. Good job. :squeeze



Thanks


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Can't really use the app right now to sing something new, but here's something silly I did like 10 months ago on Smule. I think it sounds a little goofy in places because I have the speaking voice of a 12-year-old, but it's something I haven't shared here before. :lol

"NO"-- By Meghan Trainor

https://www.smule.com/recording/meghan-trainor-no/418178697_486155095


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ai said:


> Can't really use the app right now to sing something new, but here's something silly I did like 10 months ago on Smule. I think it sounds a little goofy in places because I have the speaking voice of a 12-year-old, but it's something I haven't shared here before. :lol
> 
> "NO"-- By Meghan Trainor
> 
> https://www.smule.com/recording/meghan-trainor-no/418178697_486155095


:lol That was awesome.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Ai said:


> Can't really use the app right now to sing something new, but here's something silly I did like 10 months ago on Smule. I think it sounds a little goofy in places because I have the speaking voice of a 12-year-old, but it's something I haven't shared here before. :lol
> 
> "NO"-- By Meghan Trainor
> 
> https://www.smule.com/recording/meghan-trainor-no/418178697_486155095


:O

*listens to Ai's karaoke*

*listens to his own karaoke*

*listens to Ai's karaoke*

*leaves earth*


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

geraltofrivia said:


> Here you go. Me singing Hurt by Johny Cash.
> This is potentially my last post on SAS because I'm gonna get paralyzed by the cringe when I re-hear it tomorrow.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1y2TifaKpo7
> ...


I liked it  You capture the emotion of the song


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Ai said:


> Can't really use the app right now to sing something new, but here's something silly I did like 10 months ago on Smule. I think it sounds a little goofy in places because I have the speaking voice of a 12-year-old, but it's something I haven't shared here before. :lol
> 
> "NO"-- By Meghan Trainor
> 
> https://www.smule.com/recording/meghan-trainor-no/418178697_486155095


:clap


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

flyingMint said:


> I liked it  You capture the emotion of the song


Thanks


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :lol That was awesome.


:b Thanks. My sister really enjoys that song, so it was mostly for her. But it also amuses me a little bit too.



geraltofrivia said:


> :O
> 
> *listens to Ai's karaoke*
> 
> ...


:O I don't see anything wrong with yours! I just think you sound a little hesitant, like you're afraid to really let go (understandable under the circumstances.) I agree with flyingMint and SamanthaStrange, though, that you nailed the emotional element.  Translating emotion into song is not a thing many people can do.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Ai said:


> :O I don't see anything wrong with yours! I just think you sound a little hesitant, like you're afraid to really let go (understandable under the circumstances.) I agree with flyingMint and SamanthaStrange, though, that you nailed the emotional element.  Translating emotion into song is not a thing many people can do.


Thank you 

You're right I was hesitant because I didn't want my family to hear me. I was going to do it tomorrow, but then I realized it's the weekend and everyone will be home so I went with the hesitant one. 
I'm really in love with this song atm and would like to sing it louder, specially the chorus parts but I'm too impatient to wait a few days for the perfect opportunity 

Maybe I'll do another one when no one is home if my obsession with this song lasts until then.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

geraltofrivia said:


> Here you go. Me singing Hurt by Johny Cash.
> This is potentially my last post on SAS because I'm gonna get paralyzed by the cringe when I re-hear it tomorrow.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1y2TifaKpo7
> ...


Nice! I thought you never wanted to speak in English, though? :b Now you have no excuse to not do the skype group chat thing. :twisted


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

@geraltofrivia
Wtf???? That was so good!?? That's one of my favourite NIN songs btw!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Mc Borg said:


> Nice! I thought you never wanted to speak in English, though? :b Now you have no excuse to not do the skype group chat thing. :twisted


It wasn't easy borg. But that is the price I had to pay for becoming cooler than noydb. Now in order to become cooler than me she has no choice but to post a pic in "things covering your face". :twisted



noydb said:


> @geraltofrivia
> Wtf???? That was so good!?? That's one of my favourite NIN songs btw!


Thanks!????


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@geraltofrivia
Neither of you will ever be as cool as me, though. :cig

Seriously, though. I was really impressed by that. From what you said before, putting your voice up was a big deal. Props.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

https://www.smule.com/recording/alexandra-burke-hallelujah/965958936_1313057660

I had a random burst of ambition yesterday and recorded for the first time in months. It's "Hallelujah" by Leonard Cohen. I've always adored this song, but I am not familiar with the rendition (and thus accompanying instrumental) by this artist. So I kind of winged it. Didn't turn out too terribly though. lol


----------

